# Newspaper Companies.



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

So, I live in Ontario, Canada.

On Saturday I left two messages. One to _The Standard _and one to _Niagara This Week _asking if the ink they used to print their newspapers was organic or if it was made with any sign of toxins/irritants that could potentially harm small animals if ingested.

No response back, no big deal.
Thought I'd call again today.

*Interaction with the Standard:*

The Customer Service, although not knowing the answer (Which is cool, whatever. I work for Customer Service and I'm not going to know the answers 100% of the time) they were willing to help. Hopefully I get a response back from the nice Gent within a reasonable time, but I also emailed in just in case.

Now, with *Niagara this week.* The Customer Service was kind of terrible.
The lady (Initially nice) didn't know the answer (She said that she thinks it was made from vegetable based ink, but I wanted an actual answer...), and pawned me off onto this other guy, who also didn't know the answer.. But told me to call _The Hamilton Spectator. _

*The Hamilton Spectator:

*
The lady was rude, didn't know the answer and had me repeat my email like 5 times, claiming bad signal. I told her she could just leave a voice mail. But she asked why I was asking (First of all, who cares why I'm asking? I want to know the answer.) But when I told her, she became rude and demanded my email address, which I willingly gave.. 5 or 6 times. She wasn't listening and had me repeat it, until I just gave up. 

I work for Customer Service *I know how to interact with people on the phone*, I was polite and nice and apologetic for the weird question, but she was rude.

I also find it kind of worrisome that my newspaper companies do not know what's in the ink they use.
What if someone had allergens to certain types of chemicals?

I want my answer. I'm tired of the ongoing circle.
I don't even know like The head office to call because it's honestly impossible to find that certain type of information online, apparently. 

This pisses me off.


----------

